# Music that keeps you going



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

So fellas, what songs keeps you pushing on?

Soundtrack/epic/orchestral music for me seems to do it at present:
Best of Hans Zimmer - beautiful soundtracks - YouTube
Two Steps From Hell Love & Loss - YouTube

How about you guys? Hell I swear without music I would have suicided by now

"Just keep moving forward and don't give a **** about what anybody thinks. Do what you have to do, for you."
- Johnny Depp


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

Eminem - Not Afraid - YouTube

Beautiful Eminem - YouTube

Foo Fighters - Walk - Wasting Light [HD] - YouTube

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Voltaire (Feb 5, 2013)

How strange. I have just decided to get some music back in my life as I try to be more cheerful and this thread pops up!

Some things are meant to be!

Like me and Mick Jagger singing "Hey! You! Get off of my cloud!" at the top of our voices just as STBXW walked by a few minutes ago.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Prince, Everlast, STP, Sinatra and Rob Zombie. I also enjoy classical whenever I can get ahold of a radio. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

Making up my playlist for 80s party and got kind of obsessed with Tom Petty I won't back down. Great thread RD!


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Adele-rolling in the deep. Phil Collins-I don't care anymore. Fun.-some nights. Howard Jones- Things can only get better. Imagination dragons-its time. Katy perry- Part of me. Kelly clarkson-stronger. Pink-blow me one last kiss. Fun.-carry on


----------

